# TAINAN | Projects & Construction



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Construction of 3rd Mitsui Outlet Park begins in Tainan *

Taipei, Jan. 20 (CNA) Another Mitsui Outlet Park broke ground in Tainan City on Monday, and will soon become the third outlet to be operated by Japanese real estate developer Mitsui Fudosan Co. in Taiwan.

The third Mitsui Outlet Park -- coming after the first one located in Linkou of New Taipei and the second in Taichung -- will be built adjacent to the Taiwan High Speed Rail's station in Tainan, southern Taiwan, and the investment is expected to bring the largest shopping center to the city.

According to Mitsui Fudosan, construction of the third Mitsui Outlet Park will be completed in two stages.

Under the first phase, 160 stores will be built on a total of 64,000 square meters of floor space. Phase 1 is scheduled to become operational in 2022.

In the second phase, there will be an additional 80 stores in a floor area of 18,000 square meters. Phase 2 is scheduled to begin operations in 2025.

However, Mitsui Fudosan did not disclose any financial terms for the third outlet park, emphasizing only that the investment will add jobs to Tainan.

Addressing the groundbreaking ceremony, Transportation Minister Lin Chia-lung (林佳龍) said Tainan has already built a green energy development park and smart driving development center near the High Speed Rail station. Along with the new outlet park, the district is expected to create a lot of business opportunities.

More : https://focustaiwan.tw/business/202001200023


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Committee orders revision of energy park project *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
Apr 13, 2022

An environmental impact assessment committee on Monday ordered the Tainan City Government to amend its plan to set up a green energy park and submit it for review again.

The committee unanimously agreed that the city should re-examine the environmental impact of the project and said that a second assessment might be needed.

The government plans to expropriate 60 hectares of the forest-plantation at Taiwan Sugar Co’s farm in the city’s Rende District (仁德).

The plan has sparked an outcry from local residents, as 30,000 trees would be cut down or transplanted — an act that would “remove Tainan’s lungs,” residents participating in the assessment meeting said.

The city government said the target site is close to the Tainan High Speed Rail station, Provincial Highway No. 86, the Sun Yat-sen Freeway (Freeway No. 1) and several industrial areas.

More : Committee orders revision of energy park project - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Construction of southern branch library to start *
Taipei Times _Excerpt_
July 16, 2022

Construction of the southern branch of the National Central Library is to begin in September, after a bid of NT$5.7 billion (US$190.3 million) was accepted for the project, the library said at a contract-signing ceremony in Taipei yesterday.

Work on the new branch, which was initially approved by the Executive Yuan on Dec. 28, 2017, had been stalled due to the tender being abandoned 14 times, the library said.

The new branch is to be built in Tainan’s Sinying District (新營) and aims to make the library’s services available to a younger audience and those in southern Taiwan, as well as to provide more space for the library’s collections, a Ministry of Education news release said on Dec. 14 last year.

More : Construction of southern branch library to start - Taipei Times


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Construction begins in Tainan on Rende water recycling plant *
_Excerpt_ 

Tainan, Nov. 16 (CNA) Construction of a NT$981 million (US$31.34 million) water recycling plant capable of treating 8,000 tonnes of wastewater a day began in Tainan Wednesday, part of the southern city's efforts to sustainably meet increasing local demand.

Scheduled to open in 2024, the plant is also the subject of a novel "water-for-water" deal between Chi Mei Corp., whose factory is located near the planned Rende Water Resources Recycling Center, and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC).

Under the agreement, TSMC, which had originally committed to acquiring 8,000 tonnes of water a day from the Rende plant for 15 years, will give its allocation of treated water to Chi Mei in exchange for the latter's equivalent quota of tap water.

More : Construction begins in Tainan on Rende water recycling plant - Focus Taiwan


----------

